# Starting An African cichlid Tank



## LouBx (Feb 15, 2008)

Ok, Here goes..i currently have a 28 gal bowfront, i have been doing my resaerch for some time now and being that there are so many diffrent types of cichlids im kinda stumped..my plan is to do a Mbuna (rock dweller) setup, my resones for this is i really like the fact that i can do something that resembles a saltwater tank without the hassles of an accual SW tank .
I do have access to an exotic pet shop which is where i will be purchasing my fish from, this place has the best selection of tropical and saltwater fish and there cichlid selection is fairly large.
With that said i have already completed washing and rinsing out the crushed coral that i will be using as my flooring, my next step will be to do the rock work, im picking up 50 lbs of dead dried white coral..very nice looking pieces from small to large..once the rock work is complete then i will start filling with water, now from what i understand the crushed coral along with the dried coral rocks will bring the ph up to the proper setting.
Since my tank is only 28 gal how many fish can i stock in it?
all comments and suggestions are well appreciated..
if anyone thinks i should choose a diffrent speices of cichlid feel free to inform me, but just keep in mind i really want to make this tank resemble that of a saltwater tank like i stated above..oo and im not intrested in any plants so its rock work all the way..thanx and happy fishing


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

I personally wouldn't put any Mbuna in a 28g tank. There just isn't enough room for all their aggression.

I suggest having some Tanganyikan shell dwellers and a pair of Julidochromis instead. You could use some rock work for the Julies and leave the front open for shells.


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

id go with what JOM said, or maybe some kribensis cichlids


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I'm with JOM on this, I really don't like seeing full grown Mbuna in less than a 3ft. long tank. I once kept a pair of P. Lanisticola (shell dweller) in a 20 long, but they weren't happy. N. Lelupi would enjoy the tank you described and they are every bit as pretty as saltwater fish.


----------



## LouBx (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanx for the suggestions ..im gonna look into some of the fish everyone mentioned. So I can get a better idea what lake area should I look toward and is crushed coarl bottem good to use with cichlids that are being mentioned..


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Your tank is too small for most cichlids... I too think lelupis would be a good choice. Crushed coral would be good, as would aragonite sand. Lelupis are from lake tanganyika.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

shellies and or kribs are another choice


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2008)

Crushed Coral is good for raising pH and hardness, but I don't suggest it for a substrate. It really clouds the water and every time you or the fish disturb it you'll have a cloudy tank.

Aragonite sand is good for increasing pH and hardness. I don't think it clouds as much.


----------

